

Google Backs Farm-Focused Startup as 'AgTech' Blooms - ibrahimkhan
http://www.industryweek.com/digital-tools/google-backs-farm-focused-startup-agtech-blooms

======
mark_l_watson
Not the agro businesses I was hoping to read about.

Improving IT, using IoT, etc. is all well and good, but I would like to see
more tech to grow food locally, and using much less water. Using less energy
would also be a bonus, but anything that promotes growing food close to where
people live is what I would like to see.

